# Grazing/Livery near Westend of Edinburgh



## stillmadaboutponies (12 August 2014)

Hey guys, I know that this question has been asked before, but posting again in the hopes that maybe some newer yards have popped up over time. 

I am looking for grazing, preferably with at least one stable for a 16.2hh gelding and a 16.1hh mare. Both very lovely and well-behaved. 

Yard must be on a bus route and no more than 40/50 mins away from West End of Edinburgh, so guess I am looking out towards Balerno and Currie.

Currently on full livery at a yard the perfect distance away, but it is a financial struggle keeping two there and unfort it only offers full livery services. 

The only yard I can find on Google is Midkinleith and I am awaiting contact to see if they have the space. 

In the meantime, anyone know of any other yards? Or what is the best way of finding grazing? Have looked on council website, but am sure farmers would be a better option. Short of knocking on their doors, at a loss as to how people actually find grazing! 

I am so hoping someone out there will be able to help me as don't want to have to sell one of the horses.


----------



## dibbin (13 August 2014)

I kept my boy at Duddingston farm between Newton and South Queensferry, but I take it that's a bit of a trek from where you are?


----------



## Jnhuk (17 August 2014)

Try the local fb pages as think you will have more luck on them than in here.


----------



## Edinburgh_lass (18 August 2014)

Midkinleith is about to close, sorry to inform you, also would never have recommended that yard so may have been lucky escape!

There is Westerkinleith but it is a long walk up the Kirkgate hill from the bus stop, with 3/4 not lit by street lights, so really not an easy option once winter hits and it gets dark by 4 if you do not have your own transport.  

There is Swanston, last I heard there was a waiting list, may be worth exploring.

Agree with Jnhuk, you may be better of on fb.


----------



## chotty (1 September 2014)

Dibbin - is Duddingston farm livery still open do you know? Tried looking it up online/Facebook and can't see any contact details x


----------



## dibbin (1 September 2014)

Yup, I only left a few months ago as we were moving back to Ayrshire, I'm still in touch with the YM on Facebook etc.  Can PM you her number if you like? x


----------



## chotty (1 September 2014)

Yes please! X


----------

